
Can’t Stop Workin’ - hypertexthero
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM0UogwGID4
======
hypertexthero
> Well I can’t stop workin’ cause I like to work when nothing else is going on

> It’s bad for the body but it’s good for the soul

> Might even keep you breathing when you lose control

> Can’t stop workin’

> Can’t stop workin’

> Where have I been for all these years

> I thought I knew you better

> Come down to the edge of the sea today

> And write a letter, there in the sand

> Forgiveness

> Forgiveness

> I can’t stop workin’ cause I like to work

> When nothing else is going on

> It’s bad for the body but it’s good for the soul

> Might even keep me breathing when I lose control

> Can’t stop workin’

> Can’t stop workin’

> I might take some time off

> I can’t stop workin’

> Might take time off

> For forgiveness

> Forgiveness

> Can’t stop workin’

> Can’t stop workin

